# Zoo Tycoon 2 crashes



## Vetpet (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi. I have a Lenovo computer with Windows 7 installed. I've had it for a few months now and since the first day I've had Zoo Tycoon 2 installed with all the expansion packs. It was running wonderfully (better than on any other computers I've had now) but last week I had to do a system restore after something my little bro did made all of my games quit running. Since then I've put only the Zoo Tycoon 2 (with expansions) on but now when ever I take a picture the game shuts down. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling and it didn't work. I also tried changing the compatibility and that didn't work either. I even tried downloading the patch off the zt2 website (had to in the past though it isn't meant for this problem) and that didn't work. Anyone else have this problem before and was able to fix it? If so, how?


----------



## pcdexterpc (Jul 30, 2010)

I play Zoo tycoon 1


----------



## Vetpet (Dec 7, 2010)

Another problem I noticed is that after installing more than two of the expansion packs, a shortcut now longer appears and I can't start the game unless I pop the disc out and then in. I don't mind this but I'm letting you know in case this is the actual problem to the solution.


----------



## Vetpet (Dec 7, 2010)

pcdexterpc said:


> I play Zoo tycoon 1


 I did too. I loved it but zt2 tops it by a long shot.


----------



## Vetpet (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas? I've tried a system restore and that didn't work.


----------

